# Alabama-3 Golden/Collie Pups need rescue or adoption!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

Bumping for these sweet puppies!


----------



## Cheryl and buddy (Oct 24, 2009)

Bump. Please keep us informed.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

What a sweet pup. I hope they find wonderful homes soon.


----------



## anniekc (Jan 29, 2010)

Darn! They are cute! Good luck-


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Darn, I wish they were in Oregon because I'd take one. Transport anyone?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Puppies*

Haven't heard any update on the puppies at all.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Golden Pups*

I emld. Sonya and she said all three puppies have found rescue!!!


----------

